
Ask HN: How to get feedback from people who signed up but churned? - diegogoncalves
When someone use my product for a while and I send a message, for a good percentage I get feedback but for people who signed up and didn&#x27;t use much the product&#x2F;dropout before even activating I&#x27;m having a hard time to get feedback<p>How can you get feedback from users who are churning? Any creative methods that helped you? I&#x27;d love to hear your story about getting feedback
======
amrrs
There's a thing called Exit Survey that a lot of people use. I've seen it
working too. There are some SaaS products that can do that part of marketing
automation cycles.

